# New Pigeon in the Flock



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

We all know that there are some beautiful feral pigeons out there. It only makes sense because no mater what color the feral is, it's genes carry the potential for any combination and any pattern.

Today, as I was feeding the flock, a new bird joined in. I was stunned by the beauty of this bird. It is similar to the brown (red, I guess) type with white flights and tail, but it was so much more. The brown color was a deep, deep red brown. A very rich brown color. At a point about midway between the breast and the legs, the brown guaduated evenly to white. It had a pure white tail, except for the two outside feathers on each side on the tail. They were the same rich brown of the body of the bird. The wing flights were white, with one or two of the feathers brown at the same position on each wing. The white feathers on this bird actually seemed to be luminescent. They looked like they were glowing; they were so bright. The head was the same brown as the body with the exception of the area around each eye. A fairly large pure white circle surrounded each eye. The same glowing white as the wing tips and tail. The cere was the same bright white. The feet were bright red. Not brown, gray or redish, but brilliant red. The brown areas of the body had no markings on them at all. It was a totally uniform red-brown. No bars, checks, spots or splotches. 

This bird is very skittish and would not jump into the flock when I threw the grain down. It stayed at the outer edges of the feeding area. I threw some grain out far enough out to reach the bird, and this pigeon had trouble eating the grain. I think it is a new young bird and has not completely learned how to handle the kernals yet. Other new birds to the flock started out the same way, but soon were one of the guys and jumped in with the rest.

Unfortunately, I did not bring my camera this morning, but I certainly will tomorrow in the hopes that this bird returns. He or she stands out so much from the rest of the flock that I wonder where it actually came from. I did not notice a band on it's legs, but perhaps if I can get a picture, some of you may recognize it as a particular breed, and not a feral at all. I will post a photo as soon as I get one, if in fact I get one. 

Take care, fellow pigeon folks. 


Mike


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He sounds like a beauty. I have a few dark red/brown and white ones too, I love the colors.  I wonder if he is someone's pigeon that got out? It sounds like he may be a little fancy. Though there are certainly some lovely colors in the feral flocks too. Can't wait to see come pictures.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

We'll look forward to the photos of this little beauty!

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

goulian said:


> * *This bird is very skittish and would not jump into the flock when I threw the grain down. It stayed at the outer edges of the feeding area.*
> 
> ** *I threw some grain out far enough out to reach the bird, and this pigeon had trouble eating the grain.* *I think it is a new young bird and has not completely learned how to handle the kernals yet.*
> Mike


* I see this a lot with newcomers & youngsters who join our backyard flock for a bite to eat. Initially, they're very cautious.

** You're probably right about the bird just being young & not having the eating technique down pat, but there's always the off chance that something might be amiss, so I would pay careful attention to him if he returns with the flock, making sure he's eating something. 

Yes, by all means, we'd love to see some pictures.  

Cindy


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, Folks,

Well, it has been two days since I have seen the new pigeon. Unfortunately, it appears that it was only passing by and not actually a member of "my" flock. It is too bad because I wanted to let you all see just how beautiful this bird is. Maybe it will show up at a later time. I shall have my camera with me during each feeding so I can get a photo if the opportunity presents itself.

Take care, All, and enjoy your pigeons.



Mike


----------



## vbarrett (Dec 10, 2007)

goulian said:


> Hi, Folks,
> 
> Well, it has been two days since I have seen the new pigeon. Unfortunately, it appears that it was only passing by and not actually a member of "my" flock. It is too bad because I wanted to let you all see just how beautiful this bird is. Maybe it will show up at a later time. I shall have my camera with me during each feeding so I can get a photo if the opportunity presents itself.


My grandfather was keen on pigeons, and raised chickens (White Sussex). I forget what he used to set out to attract stray pigeons, and what not, but I wouldn't at all be surprised if it was something tasty, like Mars Bars. This was almost two decades ago, though, when I was a kid.

Well, good luck in finding that possibly feral but elusive little fellow.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

Mars Bars...

Your grandfather sounds to have been _quite an original thinker_, vbarrett  

It could possibly work in the Summer, if the pigeons were hungry enough, but Mars Bars get too hard in Winter.

On the other hand, I do remember using bits and pieces of something similar (it was the only thing I had at the moment) to feed an exhausted feral who was tame enough - actually, desperate enough - to fly to my hand in a square during a cold snap in Paris: he gobbled down the small pieces of chocolate I had prepared as if he _knew_ that they would give him an immediate energy-boost.

The poor guy was trembling with cold; I could actually see his breath as he dug his nails into the palm of my hand for balance and went for the chocolate...in the days that followed, I returned to the square with more suitable food (did I also mention that he had an unusual handicap and had real problems competing with the others for nourishment?)...and we gradually became friends.

But that's another story - and a very long one, at that.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

goulian said:


> Hi, Folks,
> 
> Well, it has been two days since I have seen the new pigeon. Unfortunately, it appears that it was only passing by and not actually a member of "my" flock. It is too bad because I wanted to let you all see just how beautiful this bird is. Maybe it will show up at a later time. I shall have my camera with me during each feeding so I can get a photo if the opportunity presents itself.
> 
> ...



Hi Mike, 


This happens to me too...

I see a new one in the flock sometimes, and I think "Wow! What a gorgeous Bird!" and then it turns out they were just passing through or something and I do not see them again ever, or, not for days or weeks.


Had a pure White fledgling in the flock last week...then I did not see her again for three days, then she was back, pecking with the best of them...

Then have not seen her the last few days...

Golly...


Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I hope you get to see this beauty again, and share with us.

Thank you!


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, Everyone,

Sometimes things happen that seem to be more than just coincidental. For example, before I captured my female pigoen, I had a male in the pigeon room. I had him alone in there for two weeks because the female did not show up for breakfast for that long. I decided to let the male go and wait to get the female before getting another male for her to mate with. The reason for that was I wanted that particular female, but it did not matter which male I got. So I released the male on the way to eat breakfast after two weeks of not seeing the female. After breakfast, on the way to the second half of the breakfast feeding, the female was right there with the rest of the flock. 

This morning, after taking a few pictures of the female in the nestbox, I put my camera on the table instead of in my coat pocket. I had been keeping it in my coat so I could take a picture of the pigeon described in my first post in this thread. That particular bird had not been back since his first appearance on 7 December 2006, over a month ago. On the way to breakfast this morning, at the first feeding of the ferals, that very pigeon was there. I reached for my camera which had been in my coat pocket, but it was not there. I remembered leaving it on the table instead of putting it back into my coat pocket. The one time that beautiful bird showed up after his initial appearance, I did not have my camera. Watch, tomorrow, with camera in hand, the pigeon will, once again, not be present. I just do not understand the way things work out sometimes.

Oh well, take care, All. 


Mike.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

goulian said:


> The one time that beautiful bird showed up after his initial appearance, I did not have my camera. Watch, tomorrow, with camera in hand, the pigeon will, once again, not be present. I just do not understand the way things work out sometimes.
> 
> Oh well, take care, All.
> 
> ...


Yep .. that's pretty much how it goes  

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

goulian said:


> Sometimes things happen that seem to be more than just coincidental......I just do not understand the way things work out sometimes.


Ahhhh, but that's the fun of life - as it unfolds we do understand why  Just remember these "coincidences" a year from now - I'll bet they make perfect sence. 

I'm sure all is going to work out for you Mike - just in it's own way; in it's own time


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi again,

Well, I was finally able to get a couple of pictures of this bird, but I am not sure that it is the exact same bird that I saw over a month ago. I am positive that the original bird had white flights with a couple of brown feathers thrown in. This one has brown flights with a few white feathers mixed in. Confusion can be a way of life, I guess. Anyway, do any of you think this might be a fancy breed of some type, or is it just a lucky mix of the genes? I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts. Please excuse the quality of the photos. They are greatly enlarged.
Take care, All, and happy pigeoning.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, all I can say is that it's one striking-looking pigeon. Definitely stands out from the crowd.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

No... just looks like a Red bird to me... but what do I know? I'm not a fancy kinda guy.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What a beautiful bird! A red head! They are rare and this one is rarer still. I've never seen one look like that. Quite a beauty.


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, Guys and Gals,

Well, it looks like this pigeon has decided to join the feral flock on a more permanent basis. He (I think it is a male) has been at the feeding site for the past three days and has gotten as close as two feet away from me. That is much closer than ever before. My goal is now to get this guy used to eating out of my hand. That will have to wait until the freezing weather breaks though, because it is just too cold to have those tiny, frozed little feet in my hands. Also, the wind created by the flock hovering right in front of my face is a wee bit cold to say the least.

Take care, Folks, and happy pigeoning.


Mike


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi, Again,

I just thought I would show you this latest picture of the newest addition to the feral flock. A very pretty bird, indeed.

Take care, All.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a beautiful bird. Great pic.
Thanks

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great shot Mike! A real beauty there  Thanks for sharing.


----------

